# Feb 2020 Timeshare Review contest



## TUGBrian (Feb 1, 2020)

Starting Feb 1, 2020 (today!) and running thru 2/15 (the next two weeks) we will be running a "best review of the month" contest with the winning review earning a $50 amazon gift card! (or a 5 year membership extension if the member so chooses)

Very few rules for this contest, so ill be brief!

1. the review has to include at least MOST of the TUG review guidelines/suggestions listed here:



Unit Features
Kitchen Features
Resort Amenities
Size of Unit
Condition of Unit, Resort Buildings, and Property

Staff Friendliness and Responsiveness
Convenience to Area Attractions
Any problems encountered such as check-in problems, room changes, etc.
Your opinion on numerical rating for the resort and why.

Planned Resort Activities such as welcome parties, barbecues, kid programs, and outings
Suitability of Resort for couples
Any Additional fees assessed
What you Exchanged the unit for?



2. the review must be of a resort that has not been reviewed in the last 6months (this is easy to identify, as within TUG these will have a yellow tag on them indicating a resort review award is available!).
2a. if no qualifying review is submitted, the prize will rollover to the next contest and the winner will get $100.
3. the top reviews from the contest will be voted on by the membership and forum staff to choose the winner!


The goal however is to get folks to submit more reviews, hopefully cash will suffice!

View attachment 15991

to get started writing your review, you can go here:






						Write A Review | Timeshare Users Group
					

Rate & Review Timeshares on the Timeshare Users Group



					tug2.com
				





_**admin note, for those of you submitting lengthy reviews, it is ALWAYS suggested to simply start typing up your review in an email or notepad or ms word/etc as many reviews can take quite some time to type and review/edit!  doing this will ensure you save the bulk of your work on your local computer and then can simply paste it right into the review submission page without any risk of the page timing out or something happening with the browser!*_


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 1, 2020)

I sent in 2 timeshare resort reviews over the past day or so (i.e., late January 2020). 

The January contest was over & the February contest had not started. 

So it goes. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Panina (Feb 1, 2020)

TUGBrian said:


> Starting Feb 1, 2020 (today!) and running thru 2/15 (the next two weeks) we will be running a "best review of the month" contest with the winning review earning a $50 amazon gift card! (or a 5 year membership extension if the member so chooses)
> 
> Very few rules for this contest, so ill be brief!
> 
> ...


 
Resort not reviewed in last 6 months, can you reconsider this for the contest?

Some members write much better reviews then others.  The one written in the last 6 months might not have as good information as the one written currently.

And because one was written in the last 6 month maybe someone will pass writing a review because it cannot be entered in the contest.

This contest is producing detailed reviews.  It would be nice for awhile to see as many as we can even if one was written in the last 6 months.


----------



## Makai Guy (Feb 2, 2020)

How very sad it is if people must be bribed to write reviews.


----------



## csxjohn (Feb 17, 2020)

Makai Guy said:


> How very sad it is if people must be bribed to write reviews.


We actually get bribed now, we can extend our membership for free by submitting resort reviews.  I does push me to write them.


----------



## bbodb1 (Feb 17, 2020)

Panina said:


> Resort not reviewed in last 6 months, can you reconsider this for the contest?
> 
> Some members write much better reviews then others.  The one written in the last 6 months might not have as good information as the one written currently.
> 
> ...



@TUGBrian
I was thinking along these lines as well as I was looking for information on some resorts we have not stayed at previously.   I almost hate to bring this up, but during the course of researching a few resorts, I found some really poor reviews (reviews that offered really nothing constructive in terms of justification on the rating given).  

Can we review the reviews?  

The goal of such an exercise would be to prune reviews such as the following.  Consider the current set of reviews for Laurel Springs Resort (Cosby, TN).  Reviews 2 and 3 can be seen in the attached photo below.  Although old, review 2 (top of page) still has some value due to the presence of some detail.  Review 3 has pretty close to no value (there is not even a date associated with this review).

If a user were to go to the trouble of reviewing the reviews (for the purpose of pointing out reviews like this), would y'all consider pruning reviews such as the one highlighted below?


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 17, 2020)

the ones listed as "review date unknown" are likely ones imported before the migration in 2008...also they would not be counted in the overall rating score for the resort which only includes reviews within the past few years.


----------



## bbodb1 (Feb 17, 2020)

TUGBrian said:


> the ones listed as "review date unknown" are likely ones imported before the migration in 2008...also they would not be counted in the overall rating score for the resort which only includes reviews within the past few years.



But with that particular review in mind, considering it is quite dated and really doesn't add anything of value, is it a candidate for pruning?
Or is that a can of worms best left unopened?


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 17, 2020)

we've discussed it in the past and there are no plans to remove any reviews from the list.  if someone took the time to submit a review, we will keep it around.  lots of folks actually enjoy reading older reviews to see just how much things have changed over the years.

it was not prudent to use those old reviews in the calculations for the resort rating, thus we did change that to ensure only recent reviews are used for that figure.


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 24, 2020)

bump...last few days to get a review in to enter the feb contest!


----------

